# 95 skidoo formula z583: 953 miles!



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm looking to off load my backup/spare sled (need the extra $$ for the wedding:gaga: ).

It was only used as a backup or for someone that didn't have a sled when we went on trips.

1995 SKI-DOO Formula Z 583 CC. 96 studs. 953 miles. Electric start and hand/thumb warmers. Always garrage stored and summerized when not in use. Always run Ams synthetic oil through the machine. I'm the second owner. Machine runs great and will beat out my buddys polaris 600 triple. Looking to stay in the $1500 area/obo


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

Got any pics? where is it .


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

I live in Belleville. Attached is a pic last year I took on our trip in the Newberry area. I will take some more from the barn when I get home. The one I am selling is the red one on the far left










[/IMG]


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here are a few more I took this afternoon when I fired her up. One of the pics is a tad blury. Also, it has 939 miles, not 959 as stated before













[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

P.m. Me with your # I'll call tommorow a.m. I want It.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

First offer couldn't come through w/the cash. Sled is still available.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

P.m. Sent


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

SOLDTHANKS CHRIS


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Your welcome, Enjoy


----------

